# 2 Week 29 units at Orange Lake West Village $700 week ea



## cassvilleokie (Jun 20, 2018)

Have 2- 2 Bedroom At Orange Lake West 
1 Ck in Saturday July 21 -- Ck out July 28th $700
1 Ck in Sunday July 22 -- Ck out July 29th $700

Please respond here for more info, Orange Lake West Orlando Florida, great location for families to stay while hitting the Parks at Disney World, MGM, Beaches, all the fun stuff as well as many pools, lazy rivers, 80+ acre lake on the property, many other activities to hang out. 

https://members.holidayinnclub.com/explore-our-resorts/orange-lake-resort/west-village

Thanks 
BP


----------



## mel and joe (Jun 21, 2018)

cassvilleokie said:


> Have 2- 2 Bedroom At Orange Lake West
> 1 Ck in Saturday July 21 -- Ck out July 28th $700
> 1 Ck in Sunday July 22 -- Ck out July 29th $700
> 
> ...



Hi There,

We would like to book the 2 bed at Orange Lake West for 7/21-7/28 if still available. Please let us know! 

Many Thanks!


----------



## GM600 (Jun 21, 2018)

cassvilleokie said:


> Have 2- 2 Bedroom At Orange Lake West
> 1 Ck in Saturday July 21 -- Ck out July 28th $700
> 1 Ck in Sunday July 22 -- Ck out July 29th $700
> 
> ...


I’m interested if this is still available


----------



## GM600 (Jun 23, 2018)

cassvilleokie said:


> Have 2- 2 Bedroom At Orange Lake West
> 1 Ck in Saturday July 21 -- Ck out July 28th $700
> 1 Ck in Sunday July 22 -- Ck out July 29th $700
> 
> ...


Is this still available. I sent a pm and replied here and haven’t received a response   

Thanks


----------



## cassvilleokie (Jun 25, 2018)

yes it is sorry, was in Branson over the weekend


----------



## cassvilleokie (Jul 5, 2018)

Price Reduced to $500 each week


----------



## Klyn (Jul 7, 2018)

cassvilleokie said:


> Price Reduced to $500 each week


Hi,
Are either of these still available at $500?


----------



## cassvilleokie (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes there are let me know


----------

